
Google May Step into Gaming with ‘Yeti’ Streaming Service - astdb
https://www.theinformation.com/articles/google-may-step-into-gaming-with-yeti-streaming-service
======
geoffpado
For anyone confused like I was, this is about streaming the actual game
(playing the game over the internet without install), not streaming gameplay
video (a la Twitch). The latter is something they're already doing, via
YouTube Gaming[1].

1\. [https://gaming.youtube.com](https://gaming.youtube.com)

